# Any W. Branch reports?



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Me and a buddy might try to give it a shot at west branch this weekend, haven't seen much on any kind of reports. We don't have a flasher so any starting points would be much appreciated. Very well could be our last good weekend on the ice if the 50 degree days and rain hold true for next week. Not looking for anyones honey hole, just a good general starting point. If anyone wants to meet up, I believe we are gonna be going Saturday, not sure of time. Thanks for any and all info. Tight lines!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No flasher? Well hmmm if you go to the ramp by the dam you have to walk way out to get into deeper water, if you head strait out off rocksprings road the middle is a good starting point, problem for you is mostvof the crappie have been suspended so finding them without a flasher is done by luckmonly.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to try west branch Saturday if ya wanna meet out guys. I've got a power auger and electronics.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

What is this? Are we attempting a group assault on westbranch? Hmmm I may just be wilwilling to give that a shot. So which ramp and what time?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

By the way I hate auto correct.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

If my Erie plans fall through, I'm in. I said,"fall through" in an ice fishing forum!! You guys talking the slow side?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

An OGF assault on West Branch?! OH YEAH! Let's put this together! What time and where? Sounds like a fun time for what could be our last stand on the ice till next season (maybe). I think this might be the best way for EVERYONE to get in on some action. Different presentations and methods by everyone till we find em and what they want and BAM we are all in the fish! What's everyone think???


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

So could this be a go? And Ballast what side is the slow side,being from Austintown I ain't that way much.Last time I went to WB I fished Rock Springs rd. west side of bridge in the drop offs....Have been down by the marina also...Any good ways to get by (i believe its called silver lake area?) without walking across whole lake? Me n my nephew would fish if he isnt working.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

West of Rocksprings rd is the slow side, Silver creek has a beaver hut though, but the points that connects to the channel will have fish. My brain just exploded. Wish we could take atvs.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Alright, here now just type "I'm in" if you you want to do this WB assault! Tomorrow... Fling is in, fishaholic 85 is in, WB Bob is a go... How bout you RAMFAN? Let's do head count and then location..,location...location...at least to meet!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've created a monster!!! of awesomeness (if that's a word haha). Let's get this together yall. place and time!!??


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Sound good I know spots but too far to hump on foot. Where to meet I'm in but not 100 percent with V-day and all don't know how night is going to end.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok I'll let the majority vote if we go to the rock springs ramp we can get on some crappie I've already done that but they are shy biters, however the ramp by the dam is the only place I have hit a walleye in 23 foot of water. Your call, btw the state ramp by the dam is not plowed well. Ok figure it out and lets shoot for noonish till dark, easier to all meet during the day and you can pack it in at your discretion...........and say 2 bucks on big fish????


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> Ok I'll let the majority vote if we go to the rock springs ramp we can get on some crappie I've already done that but they are shy biters, however the ramp by the dam is the only place I have hit a walleye in 23 foot of water. Your call, btw the state ramp by the dam is not plowed well. Ok figure it out and lets shoot for noonish till dark, easier to all meet during the day and you can pack it in at your discretion...........and say 2 bucks on big fish????


I like where you're going with this Bob. My vote is rock springs. Get on some crappie, and see where that takes us. Anyone wants to make a jump to a different location is welcome. I'd rather catch a nice little mess a crappie than one walleye any day


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well then guess I'll be at rock springs at noon, dont forget all the bridge is out so if your coming from rt 5 you'll have to go around.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Rock Springs at noon. If anyone has any questions or has a problem let us know and we'll get it together. LET'S GO GET'EM!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

And if you're curious, cus I was, we will meet at the paved parking lot on the south east end of the rock springs bridge. Bob says the gravel drive on the other side is full of construction equipment. See yall there!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll be there at noon


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, that assault sounds like it's going to be a great time! 

Good luck everyone, be sure to share any pics with us. 

Fish Safe!!

RangerJulie


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, my buddy had to cancel due to babby sitter issues... any chance we can put this together for Sunday same time, same place???


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Might be better for me too. I have to get off the ice at 2 pm Saturday


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I say we add a little something extra, you guy all have tipups? Lets get some suckers or gills and go for the big boys. WB has some BIG fish.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm good with that! Sat is no good I got my daughter with me.. But Sunday is good to go. Can we make the assault on Sunday? That be awesome... WB Bob fishaholic? Fish to win ballast that cool whom ever else was planning to come is Sunday good. Same time little earlier?


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Couple thoughts fells...

I fished HARD yesterday afternoon West of Rock Springs Road. Points, channels, flats, humps. Deep, shallow. Nadda. Marked a few fish under the bridge, but no takers. Had two light, very light bites on Rapala Jiggin Minnows. Probably small 'gills.

AND I can do Sunday afternoon, but not tomorrow. Gotta work.

I have an idea about a couple spots in the deeper water. I know the lake has fish, just have to find the hungry ones...

If you guys make it out there tomorrow, Good Luck and have fun!

BTW, the lake has about 14-15 inches of good ice, EXCEPT the pilings under the Rock Springs Road bridge. I was startled to find only about 4" close to the Piling...

I have a couple tip-ups. I was thinking about sinking some chicken livers somewhere, maybe the deeper water of a bay??? WB has some pretty good catfish. Heck, it works during warmer weather...

I'll keep checking back.

Jon


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be in for Sunday. Heading to mosquito in the morning. But have never fished west branch through the ice. What time?


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I may be in for Sunday. Heading to mosquito in the morning. But have never fished west branch through the ice. What time?


People interested in the Sunday outing to WB just look back here tomorrow evening . Im sure we can all have a solid answer by then on a good time and location. Like Ballast said bring tip ups if you got one... Or two... Five and find a Muskie or a big cat. I will bring a chainsaw as well cause my auger blade is shot!
See whoever picks up on this Sunday?..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Flingnsting1 said:


> People interested in the Sunday outing to WB just look back here tomorrow evening . Im sure we can all have a solid answer by then on a good time and location. Like Ballast said bring tip ups if you got one... Or two... Five and find a Muskie or a big cat. I will bring a chainsaw as well cause my auger blade is shot!
> See whoever picks up on this Sunday?..


I have an auger and quite a few tipups. At least 5.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Im out for sunday good luck ya all im going to deer creek.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Deer creek for?

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Fish???....lol catfish, some of the cleanest eater sized catfish I've found.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So what happened to this? All fall apart? Hmmmmm glad I didn't change my plans or anything.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, so far- I've been here since 2:30. I'm fishing off the Marina. There were three guys already there when I arrived. Two just left. 
A shanty out in the middle, and a guy fishing right off the ramp on a shallow flat.
Haven't seen a fish yet...
Jon


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You started loosing me with the noon start time, then the change to Sunday sealed the deal. Had plans to fish Berlin, wasn't that great either.


----------



## Hi-tide (Jul 11, 2012)

that was me and my daughter out in the middle looking for eyes but no good, not one single mark


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi-tide, I'm sorry if I'm making fun, but I had to chuckle at the sight. Must have been when you just arrived. Your shanty wasn't up yet. I was looking out your way with binoculars, I saw your daughter all bundled up. Reminded me of the little bundled-up brother on the movie "Christmas Story". She looked like she was warm, but couldn't move

How did she do? I used to take my little ones out once in a while. Although their attention span was short, they were good "bonding" times for sure!

Jon


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I saw Hi-tide and the little one just as they hit the ice from the parking lot. I was driving around, seeing if anyone was out. I didn't go to the Marina, but checked out the picnic areas. I could get in and around, but there wasn't much of a parking area anywhere, except for the ramp parking areas. I ran into a couple other guys going out from the East ramp and hooked up with them - they were out for Musky! Drilled about 10 holes from 5-14 fow, in one of the coves. I tried for pan fish. Nobody got a nibble.


----------



## Hi-tide (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon "I've fallen and can't get up". she did good for only being 6.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, ended up just fishing here at my place. Lost my gambling spirit after Saturday fell through. Thought we'd really get into em BUT it was surprisingly a slow day. Maybe something with the weather or moon phase..??? Ended up catching a bunch of under sized gills, NO crappie, and the highlight of the outting..a 4lb+ largemouth on a small tungsten jig with a waxie. Seemed to get more action once we down sized. Just goes to show you, even big fish will hit tiny baits. I think this might be a good lesson to be learned for me...when it's slow, down size and dead stick it with little movement... you never know what's going to hit that tiny jig. As much as I wish we had a little more time before this warm up, I'm ready to get the boat out on some open water and chase some spring time slabs and eyes


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Yeah, ended up just fishing here at my place. Lost my gambling spirit after Saturday fell through. Thought we'd really get into em BUT it was surprisingly a slow day. Maybe something with the weather or moon phase..??? Ended up catching a bunch of under sized gills, NO crappie, and the highlight of the outting..a 4lb+ largemouth on a small tungsten jig with a waxie. Seemed to get more action once we down sized. Just goes to show you, even big fish will hit tiny baits. I think this might be a good lesson to be learned for me...when it's slow, down size and dead stick it with little movement... you never know what's going to hit that tiny jig. As much as I wish we had a little more time before this warm up, I'm ready to get the boat out on some open water and chase some spring time slabs and eyes


Some help here, we still got at least 2 to 3 solid weeks of ice fishing... At LEAST! Does anybody else believe thus or am I just retarded! My friend here thinks the ice is gonna go to crap with some rain and a couple days of nice weather. It's gonna freeze then get harder.:Banane35::Banane35: bet beers on it Danny! We ice fish another day!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with you, the ice may erode near shore but the bulk I think will survive, I'm hoping to fish in March wearing a T-shirt.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

lol I never said the ice would be 'un-fishable' but for me, I do not enjoy fishing when there's water on top of the ice or a crust/slush that you break through every step you take. I love to fish so I ice fish when I can't hit the open water. I'm sure I'll get out at least one more time here at my place out of boredom but that's about it. Yall just be safe, I don't want to be reading about you on here or in a news paper... I say, COME ON SPRING!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you wont even notice the warm up by this weekend, this is nothing. if anything id like to see some snow get melted off the ice. i agree with you though i hate breaking through that crust into water, even if theres still 8" of ice below that.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I can't wait for this warm up so it gets all this snow off the ice!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like it might be sloppy this weekend based on the forecast. probably wet and sloppy. we got a lot of snow last night and its gonna be warm during the days. hope it doesn't rain too much Thursday.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep. I might try to get out tomorrow before the rain cus if it's all soupy and a mess, I'll start getting my spring gear set for open water and hope it comes sooner than later. When it's like that on the ice and you're fishing in a huge puddle over a hole in 10+ fow, it's hard to shut off that instinct that says, "You're not meant to walk on water. You're an idiot." lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

this won,t be a big warm spell, come sunday a low of 18 and colder next week in the lower teens at night, we need this spell to lower the snow level and make it easier to get out and be time to put the cleats back on the boots...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree, I can't wait to get to some spots I've been avoiding because of long a$$ drag.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, Just took a look at the extended forecast. Crazy how it's going to get into the 40's for 2 days then, POOF, gone. I love ice fishing but I'm ready for spring. Guess the season is going to keep rockin into March. I'll roll with it. Might just be able to put together this OGF assault yet


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

well you can count me out on the assault, I have better places to put my time in and with no snow cover you can bet I will be out and about. My oldest son has been trying to convince me to get on milton or berlin, this might just be the time.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

According to the moon phase fishing tables Sat. shows good fishing all day with peaks of excellent between 3-6 Pm. The excellent peaks begin today 19th and continue thru FEB 23 for around dusk but Sat has best overall high marks, good luck I think it's going to good this weekend.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ve been going past there the last couple of weeks on 76 and their has been guys out ne of jersey st in the channel area, and some on that flat east of the channel, a long hike from the ramp, hope some snow on it shrinks down some it looked a bit wet at some spots today from the melt.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> I,ve been going past there the last couple of weeks on 76 and their has been guys out ne of jersey st in the channel area, and some on that flat east of the channel, a long hike from the ramp, hope some snow on it shrinks down some it looked a bit wet at some spots today from the melt.


Those guys are regs who know Milton well and(usually) do not waste their time chasing inactive fish. It's really not a big walk from Jersey to those spots either. One of the guys probably eats fresh fish several times a week and is older than me(I'm older than dirt)!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I still think we should organize something somewhere. Doesn't have to be west branch. Where ever everyone thinks will be the most productive. Looks like the temps are going to drop down into the 20's and teens next week... what do yall think? I've been doing well at the lake I live on and really don't need to venture anywhere but a change of scenery and meeting up with some fellow OGFers would be cool. Here's a pic of a nice one I caught the other day. Released to grow and fight another day...


----------

